# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  برنامه کلاسی ترم اول 99

## fatima_nm

بچه ها من دامپزشکی مشهد قبول شدم و گفتن از شنبه کلاسا شروع میشه  :Yahoo (101): ولی هیچ برنامه کلاسی ای تو سایت نزده  :Yahoo (2):  شما ترم اولی ها هم برنامه کلاسیتون مشخص نیست؟
من چیکار کنم؟از کجا بدونم فردا چ کلاسی دارم؟؟؟

----------


## Maneli

برای منم مشخص نیست
سایت جامع گلستان عضو شدم ولی میرم صفحه ی شخصی هیچی نیست
کسی علامه طباطبائی  قبول شده راهنمایی کنه اصلا نمیدونم باید چی کار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mina_77

به همه گفتن شنبه

اسماً میخان بگن از ۱۷ اُم ترم شروع شده
وگرنه شاهکار کنن فردا تازه برنامه رو بزارن رو سایت

----------


## amir1376

> برای منم مشخص نیست
> سایت جامع گلستان عضو شدم ولی میرم صفحه ی شخصی هیچی نیست
> کسی علامه طباطبائی  قبول شده راهنمایی کنه اصلا نمیدونم باید چی کار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟


*اندر احوالات* *ترمک** بودن*  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
*
اشکال نداره یاد میگیرید کم کم*  :Yahoo (4):  *حرفمو هم به دل نگیرید یه شوخیه که برید دانشگاه هم از ترم بالایی ها زیاد میشنوید و بعدا شما هم به بقیه میگید*  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Maneli

> *اندر احوالات* *ترمک** بودن* 
> *
> اشکال نداره یاد میگیرید کم کم*  *حرفمو هم به دل نگیرید یه شوخیه که برید دانشگاه هم از ترم بالایی ها زیاد میشنوید و بعدا شما هم به بقیه میگید*


نه مهم نیست راحت باشید :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
من از روی راهنمای ثبت نام رفتم حالا نمیدونم درست و غلط اش رو!!!!!!!!!!!!
برای منم یه کم متفاوته شروع نکرده میخوام تا دیر نشده انصراف بدم درخواست بدم سنجش خیلی سردرگمم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## high.target

_سایت گلستان 
سایر
برنامه کلاسی
یا اطلاعات جامع دانشجو رو بزنین ببینین چ گفته اونجا
تو اطلاعات جامع سر ترم اومده براتون یا چی
اگ اومده ترم ۹۹ ۱۴۰۰
به این عنوان
ک یعنی اومده دیگه
اگ نیونده ک فعلا کیومده دیگه
بوعلی یا یزد کسی. قبولیده بود خبر بدع_

----------


## high.target

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir1376


اندر احوالات ترمک بودن 

اشکال نداره یاد میگیرید کم کم  حرفمو هم به دل نگیرید یه شوخیه که برید دانشگاه هم از ترم بالایی ها زیاد میشنوید و بعدا شما هم به بقیه میگید 


مهندس مزاح نفرمایید_

----------

